

Explaining Adobe's Weird Omniture Acquisition - byrneseyeview
http://www.businessinsider.com/adobes-acquisition-of-omniture-could-help-define-monetization-analytics-2009-9

======
cpr
I find it quite sad to watch Adobe losing the last vestiges of its hacker
roots (Geschke and Warnock were great engineers) and its high-quality graphics
roots, as it becomes The Flash Company.

(Especially since I knew Geschke a bit back at their start-up time. Was almost
the 9th employee. ;-)

------
GiraffeNecktie
This seems to tie in with the recent discussion about how much more personal
information is captured by your Flash plugin and how very much more persistent
it is (relative to the data captured in ordinary cookies).

------
xsmasher
Adobe has always wanted to be more than just "the Photoshop People" - which is
good considering how Corel, Fractal design, MetaCreations, and eventually
Macromedia fared. Selling paintbrushes is a hard business.

